# Auto Reversing Track



## bradimous1

I did a quick search on here to see if I could find a thread about this... thought I remembered one a while back, but can't figure out what it was named.

Trying to figure out the best way to have an auto reversing trolley. I did some quick research by googling it, Walthers and ebay. Looking for an inexpensive solution and the best I have come up with is this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Z-N-TT-HO-S-O-G-Scale-Point-Point-Auto-Reversing-/150586660231?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item230faa1587


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man had a great thread on his custom-build auto-reverse gizmo here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1321

I think it's a DC (not AC) setup.

TJ


----------



## bradimous1

Hey T-Man... how much for a reversing circuit?!?! 

I starting reading that, then figured out that I have a better chance at blowing up my house then me being able to build that.


----------



## Massey

If you are going to use DCC you can get an AR1 for cheap or for a little more a PM42 which can handle 4 channels for autoreversing or simple power districts. The PM42 can be used with DC or DCC. 

Massey


----------



## NIMT

Massey, I think you have tried to send Brad off on a goose chase, He doesn't want to auto switch DCC track phasing he wants to auto reverse a trolley two way different animals!

Brad, (raleets) Bob, bought special track to do it. Ask him about it. or another pick would be Bazzoka electronics.


----------



## bradimous1

thanks Massey... after reading a couple quick things on the PM42, I found this guy and wanted to see your thoughts on this... 

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200407080

here is a conversation regarding it that has me doubting what I found.

http://forum.atlasrr.com/archive/pop_printer_friendly.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=30814


----------



## bradimous1

NIMT said:


> Massey, I think you have tried to send Brad off on a goose chase, He doesn't want to auto switch DCC track phasing he wants to auto reverse a trolley two way different animals!
> 
> Brad, (raleets) Bob, bought special track to do it. Ask him about it. or another pick would be Bazzoka electronics.


not sure he did send me on a wild goose chase... in my prior post, there is a link to an Atlas forum that they are talking about how this would work with DC. Here is a quote from that conversation that intrigues me to believe it may work



> My experience is that once a DC loco enters a DCC A/R section, which it will, that it will not exit, but will continue to run back and forth.


----------



## NIMT

Brad,
The AD520 by MRC, PM4 or PM42 by Digitrax, AR1 by Digitrax, are all phase revering circuits and will have unpredictable results! They are not meant to run DC, In regards to the other forum you quoted they are using a DCC layout with a DC (non decoder) equipped loco are are getting the "auto reversing".
Circuiton makes a AR1 or AR2 that is a DC auto reversing circuit and does not use any DCC in it's design.
It is always a bad idea to run a DC engine on a DCC layout!!!


----------



## bradimous1

NIMT said:


> Brad,
> The AD520 by MRC, PM4 or PM42 by Digitrax, AR1 by Digitrax, are all phase revering circuits and will have unpredictable results! They are not meant to run DC, In regards to the other forum you quoted they are using a DCC layout with a DC (non decoder) equipped loco are are getting the "auto reversing".
> Circuiton makes a AR1 or AR2 that is a DC auto reversing circuit and does not use any DCC in it's design.
> It is always a bad idea to run a DC engine on a DCC layout!!!


so basically, if I went with that, I would have a 25% shot at it working 25% of the time??? Booooo. I will continue my search... as the Bazokka option isn't priced too bad.... and you can get bachman auto reverse track... but my question on that is, do I have to use all EZ track with that?


----------



## NIMT

I would go with the Bazzoka model if your not going to use Ez track.
Simple design and and you can set it up how ever you want!
In all my research you do have to stay with specific EZ track for the Bachmann one to work.


----------



## T-Man

Just to make things clear. My circuit runs off a walwart. DC power to run the board. The relay is connected to the tracks. All the circuitry does is time one minute and reverses for 30 seconds. So the engine must reach the end before 30 seconds. All you need to do is install two diodes to stop the engine on the track. 

If you are interested I could send you one and we can work out a trade.They are neat because my engine runs evertime I turn on the table power. I do use my goofy light tower since it tells me which direction is on and when it switches.


----------



## Massey

There I go again missing a key word in the sentance and muffing the whole thing up. FOrget what I posted earlier it is not what you want!!

Circuitron has what you need and it works great

Their part number is AR1 or AR2 (AR2 has a delay this is prolly the one you want)
Look on page 29 of this cataloge
http://circuitron.com/index_files/cat/301CAT.pdf

and here is their website.
http://circuitron.com/index.htm

Hope this helps you get what you need. Also note that the Digitrax AR-1 and the Circuitron AR-1 are not the same thing.

Massey


----------



## raleets

Brad,
As Sean stated, I bought the Bachmann EZ track auto-reversing track system. I'm planning a trolley run, back and forth, thru the middle of my new "downtown".
The Bachmann EZ track system works like a dream......HOWEVER, you can ONLY use the special EZ track "reversing track". Plain EZ track doesn't work within the system. I also needed to buy 4 additional 9" sections of the track to accomplish the trolley length I desired. Cheap? NOT! Reasonable? Not really! Does it work? YES!
Send any other questions if desired.
Bob


----------



## bradimous1

Thanks Massey... that actually looks a little easier then the Bazzoka auto-reverser... and it looks like adding delays can be done easily down the road if wanted with the DT-4... I like it... thanks


----------



## Massey

I have the AR2 and it works great so long as there is adequate light. It uses photo sensors for train stops. You can use infrared sensing if you use an additional module that Circuitron sells.

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I know this is HO and I'm running O, but I just picked up one of these, and I'm getting three more for $20/ea. A gizmo like this at each end of that track would make it easy to do the reversals. This senses the train and closes a presence relay. I'd probably use it with something like an Atlas M200 Snap Relay to flip the track sense for HO.

Lionel 153IR Controller


----------

